# motorhome dealers



## markphillip

Due to the import mine field of a UK registered motorhome, my wife and I are flying out to Portugal on 15th May for a fact finding holiday!! With the intention of buying a motorhome if the right one comes up.
If any one knows of dealers out in Portugal that have web sites could you please reply to this post.
I have tried to fine them myself but good old google keeps bringing up hire companies. The more preholiday leg work I can do here in Blighty the more it will become a holiday!!
Rgeards Mark


----------



## omostra06

not sure about any websites with motorhomes, i know there are a few dealers around. one on the road to Fatima from Tomar, the other i know of is on the main road to Coimbra from Tomar.


----------



## silvers

Hi Mark, which part of Portugal are you planning on visiting?


----------



## markphillip

Cheers Derek,
we are looking at staying around Tomar so will check them out when we arrive.
We just thought we might be able to look at some on the web so we can see what the prices are there compaired to over here.
Regards Mark


----------



## markphillip

Hi Silvers,
We are looking at staying for 5 days in or around Tomar, then we are just going to explore central Portugal and wing it!!
We are thinking of staying in rural B & B's off the beaten track so we get a feel of the locals and have to speak the lingo, as we are leaving the UK in July heading to Portugal possible for xmas. Having had "time out" on the way down through France and Spain.
Regards Mark


----------



## silvers

Click this link, it will at least give you some idea of price.
Automotor


----------



## markphillip

Cheers Silvers,
That puts our mind at rest that we can at least have a look around some in May and like over here there are some fair priced ones and dream ones too!!
Regards Mark


----------

